# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La crecida del río Ebro anega campos e inunda algunas casas a su paso por Novillas

## sergi1907

Hay 1.500 hectáreas inundadas."Estamos a la merced del río", se queja el alcalde de la localidad.

La crecida del Ebro ha llegado a la ribera álta zaragozana. La localidad de Novillas y un par de carreteras de la provincia ya se han visto afectadas y se espera que a lo largo de la jornada la riada afecte a otros municipios con un caudal que podría alcanzar los 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo.

La riada ha inundado varias viviendas y ha anegado 1.500 hectáreas de huerta en la localidad zaragozana de Novillas, por donde la punta de la avenida ha pasado sobre las 4.15 de este lunes.

El alcalde de Novillas, José Ayesa, ha explicado que el agua ha llegado a los siete metros de altura, con unos 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo.

"El agua ha entrado en unas 8 ó 10 casas, tenemos unas 1.500 hectáreas anegadas, hemos pasado toda la noche en vela", ha subrayado Ayesa, para precisar que "la punta de la crecida ya ha pasado y el nivel del agua va descendiendo, aunque parece que la bajada va a ser lenta".

El alcalde de Novillas ha aseverado que, desde hace unos años, sufren este tipo de inundaciones "cada vez que hay una riada ordinaria, no me imagino lo que pasará cuando sea extraordinaria".

"En el año 60 el río pasó con 3.200 metros cúbicos por segundo y no ocurrió nada, ahora con 2.000 se inundan casas, huertas y se cortan las carreteras", ha apostillado.

En este punto, ha criticado el mal estado del cauce del río, ha asegurado que "estamos abandonados". Además, Ayesa ha mencionado que, al declararse crecida ordinaria "el Estado no interviene con ayudas" para la reparación de los desperfectos causados por la avenida.

"Estamos a la merced del río", ha aseverado el alcalde de Novillas, al recordar que las medidas preventivas que se habían tomado en la localidad este domingo para evitar daños no han servido para evitar que el agua llegara a algunas casas.

En las carreteras, un tramo de la CP-003 en Luceni permanece cortado en ambos sentidos y en Gallur, el kilómetro 12 de la N-232 hacia Sangüesa, también está cortado por desbordamiento con tráfico alternativo por la A-127. Además, otra carretera secundaria, la CP. 002 a también se encuentra cortada al tráfico desde las 9.00 por desbordamiento del caudal del Ebro. 

Se espera que a mediodía la crecida llegue a Alagón y que se deje notar en la madrugada de este martes en Zaragoza.
Previsión

Desde la CHE aseguran que los caudales máximos del Ebro en Zaragoza se registrarán entre esta tarde y este martes por la tarde, con un máximo de referencia de 1.800 metros cúbicos por segundo, un poco inferior a la riada que tuvo lugar en 2003.

La CHE ha calificado este episodio de "ordinario" en el tramo del Ebro que discurre por Aragón, a pesar de que fue "extraordinaria" aguas arriba, en Burgos, La Rioja o Navarra, debido a las elevadas aportaciones de los afluentes de la margen izquierda, que han provocado que los niveles del Ebro hayan subido en esas zonas por encima de los que se registraron en la gran riada de 2003.

Sin embargo, el río Aragón ha tenido un comportamiento normal, sus aportaciones han sido absorbidas sin ningún problema por el pantano de Yesa y eso ha hecho posible que la riada en la comunidad aragonesa tenga menos nivel y se haya calificado por eso de ordinaria, ha precisado el organismo de cuenca
Calma desde la DGA

El consejero de Política Territorial e Interior del Gobierno de Aragón, Antonio Suárez, ha explicado que la crecida del Ebro solo ha afectado a cultivos y cosechas de las zonas ribereñas pero que ésta no va a producir daños en los cascos urbanos y, mucho menos, a las personas.

En declaraciones proporcionadas por el ejecutivo autonómico, Suárez ha insistido que se están cumpliendo las previsiones.

La situación que se ha producido ahora es muy similar a la de 2013, ha reiterado el consejero.
También ha añadido que aunque la cresta de la riada pase este martes por Zaragoza, "habrá que estar al tanto", porque a partir de la noche de mañana "se vuelve a complicar" el tiempo con nuevas lluvias.
No obstante, ha recordado que está activado el plan especial de emergencias por inundaciones.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...36615_300.html

----------

FEDE (02-feb-2015),Jonasino (02-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Cuánta agua que se está tirando al mar, y que embalsada y encauzada, podría hacer tanto bien. Luego dicen que no sobra agua del Ebro, y están que se ahogan, pero bueno, para ellos la peseta.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todavía no te has querido enterar de que una avenida no se puede trasvasar. En el hilo "desastre embalse de Entrepeñas" en el que tanto has participado, te lo ha explicado un especialista. Y tú vuelves otra vez con la misma cantinela. Mariano, no sé para qué se esfuerzan en explicarte las cosas.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

No, Antonio, las avenidas no sé si se podrán trasvasar, pero almacenar, y limitar, seguro, por eso lo de los embalses. Y el agua de los embalses seguro que se puede trasvasar. En cualquier caso, hasta sin crecidas el Ebro da agua para un trasvase. Con la cuenca al 73%, y muchos embalses soltando agua a mansalva para responder a la crecida, hay agua para todos, pero los políticos han preferido que se tire al mar.
Tampoco quiero abrir un debate sobre trasvase ebro si, o no, Antonio, así que dejémoslo estar. Que los ribereños del Ebro que dicen que no sobra ni un litro de agua aguanten las inundaciones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuánta agua que se está tirando al mar, y que embalsada y encauzada, podría hacer tanto bien. Luego dicen que no sobra agua del Ebro, y están que se ahogan, pero bueno, para ellos la peseta.


Por esa regla, en la Región de Murcia también sobra agua, que la embalsen y no dejen que se vaya al mar... que a veces, también están que se ahogan:

----------


## pablovelasco

*Por esa regla, en la Región de Murcia también sobra agua, que la embalsen y no dejen que se vaya al mar:*

Solo dejamos escapar 0,5m3/s al mar, un caudal muy ajustado como puedes ver, el resto se aprovecha. La pena es que no tengamos un río más grande, ya que aprovechamos más del 95% de las aguas que fluyen al mar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, y después de este pequeño off-topic, voy a lo que iba... a poner unas fotos de la crecida del Ebro.

El Ebro por Novillas, vía twitter por visitamoncayo






El Ebro por Novillas, vía twitter por EduBzgz1






El Ebro por Novillas, vía twitter por EduBzgz1






El Ebro por Novillas, vía twitter por EduBzgz1

----------

REEGE (02-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno, y después de este pequeño off-topic, voy a lo que iba... a poner unas fotos de la crecida del Ebro.
> 
> El Ebro por Novillas, vía twitter por visitamoncayo
> 
> 
> 
> El Ebro por Novillas, vía twitter por EduBzgz1


 Esas fechas en la puerta del club de piragüismo abandonado serán las marcas de anteriores inundaciones? Parecen.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos

En Castejón, vía twitter por España Directo











Zaragoza, vía twitter por @juancakix











Logroño, vía twitter por @Portal_Jardin











Más de Logroño, vía twitter por @raquelc86











Lodosa (Navarra), vía twitter por @Rub_dc

----------

aberroncho (02-feb-2015),FEDE (02-feb-2015),REEGE (02-feb-2015),sergi1907 (02-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esas fechas en la puerta del club de piragüismo abandonado serán las marcas de anteriores inundaciones? Parecen.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Sí. Creo que ha salido este mediodía en los informativos de una cadena, pero ahora no recuerdo cuál.

----------


## pablovelasco

Que barbaridad! a ver si llueve en el Tajo igual y sobra agua para todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Antonio Suárez reconoce que la limpieza de los ríos es "la gran asignatura pendiente" para minimizar los efectos de las crecidas del Ebro.

El Gobierno de Aragón estima que, hasta el momento y según las primeras valoraciones de los técnicos del Departamento de Agricultura, la crecida del Ebro ha podido afectar a unas 12.000 hectáreas de terreno, de las que 8.000 son superficie cultivada, si bien habrá que esperar unos días para conocer la afección con detalle.

El consejero de Política Territorial e Interior, Antonio Suárez, ha asegurado que la limpieza de los ríos es "la gran asignatura pendiente" para minimizar los efectos de las crecidas, durante la visita que hoy ha girado a los municipios de Pradilla de Ebro, Novillas, Boquiñeni y Alcalá de Ebro.

El consejero ha insistido en que esta crecida es "ordinaria", con un caudal inferior al del 2013, pero ha reconocido que ha provocado daños "similares" en los campos y "superiores" en algunas viviendas próximas al Ebro.

Las administraciones están trabajando en el refuerzo de las motas pero es necesario que lo hagan también, ha dicho, en la limpieza de los cauces "para eliminar las gravas que incrementan la altura del lecho del río", según han indicado fuentes del ejecutivo aragonés.

A ese respecto, Suárez ha añadido que existe un grado "demasiado elevado de proteccionismo ambiental" que impide tomar este tipo de decisiones.

El titular de Política Territorial ha señalado también que el ejecutivo estudia solicitar al Gobierno central las modificaciones legales necesarias para que la calificación de crecida ordinaria o extraordinaria "no tenga en cuenta sólo los caudales medios de los últimos diez años, sino la altura media del río en este tipo de episodios".

El objetivo es no generar más daños a los agricultores de las zonas afectadas por las avenidas.

En la actualidad, la punta de la avenida atraviesa la ciudad de Zaragoza con una altura de 4,66 metros y un caudal de 1.703 metros cúbicos por segundo, y se espera que llegue a Pina de Ebro en torno a las 20.00 con un caudal similar. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...37041_300.html

----------

Jonasino (03-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El consejero ha insistido en que esta crecida es "ordinaria", con un caudal inferior al del 2013, pero ha reconocido que ha provocado daños "similares" en los campos y "superiores" en algunas viviendas próximas al Ebro.


Un apunte... si el caudal es inferior a la avenida de 2013 y ha provocado mayores daños en viviendas próximas al Ebro, eso no cuadra.

----------

Jonasino (03-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Precisamente eso F.Lázaro es lo que me tiene tan extrañado en el hilo de las inundaciones en la zona de Merindades de Burgos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Precisamente eso F.Lázaro es lo que me tiene tan extrañado en el hilo de las inundaciones en la zona de Merindades de Burgos.


Es que no tiene sentido, si la avenida es menor en caudal que la de 2013, por narices el nivel del agua tiene que ser menor...

----------

Jonasino (03-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

A lo mejor confunden los términos de medida, que no sería raro.
Por algún lado he leído que han mejorado algunas motas y algunas defensas. Igual por eso, si el caudal se ha medido un poco más arriba de Miranda, al encajonar al río en su cauce en lugar de dejar que se abra por sus llanuras de inundación, al llegar a Miranda, la punta ha sido más virulenta.
Hay tal batiburrillo de información en Google que los datos son confusos.

En el Saih Ebro dice que la punta de caudal ha sido de 1413 m3/seg.. Pero sobre las riadas anteriores hay datos no demasiado fiables, aunque sí parece que han habido riadas más importantes.
http://www.saihebro.com/saihebro/ind.../estacion:A001

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## REEGE

Tensa calma junto al Ebro.

El Ebro baja a las 21 horas del martes a los 4,11 metros y su caudal se reduce de los 994 a 981 metros cúbicos por segundo 

El Ayuntamiento activa un operativo preventivo hasta el jueves ante el posible incremento de caudal esta madrugada

Puede ocasionar afecciones en la margen izquierda del río Ebro (zona del Adarraga, Ciudad de Santiago y Rincón de Julio), así como en el entorno del Pozo Cubillas y en la desembocadura del río Iregua

Noticia completa: http://www.larioja.com/la-rioja/2015...6003901-v.html

----------

Jonasino (18-feb-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

La punta de la crecida se espera en la capital aragonesa a primera hora de la tarde del jueves.


El Ebro a su paso por Zaragoza este martes. L. U.

El río Ebro ha alcanzado un caudal de 1.208 metros cúbicos por segundo en Zaragoza y ha superado los 1.647 en Castejón (Navarra), según los datos ofrecidos por el Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE). Asimismo, el río ha inundado ya unas 1.000 hectáreas en la localidad de Novillas.

Según las cifras registradas a las 10.00 de este miércoles por el SAIH, el río ha alcanzado una altura de 6,62 metros en Castejón, donde la tendencia es creciente, y se mantiene en los 3,69 metros en la capital aragonesa.

En el municipio zaragozano de Novillas, el río se encuentra en los 6,40 metros de altura y ya ha anegado "unas mil hectáreas", de las que 300 son de cultivo, según ha precisado el alcalde de la localidad, José Ayesa.

Ayesa ha observado que "aún quedaba agua de la crecida anterior" y esta nueva avenida "no ha hecho más que fastidiar más", dado que el agua "encuentra el terreno blando" y entra con mayor facilidad.

"Estamos en manos de la Consejería de Agricultura, a ver cómo reacciona" ante este nuevo episodio, ha comentado, para advertir de que "hay que tomar medidas de una vez por todas". Los municipios de la ribera "estamos abandonados a nuestra suerte, el deterioro del río en estos años es increíble y tenemos unos políticos que tendrían que estar a nuestro lado", pero que no lo están, ha lamentado.
"Se terminarán de anegar los campos"

El alcalde de Pradilla de Ebro, Luis Eduardo Moncín, ha indicado que la punta de la crecida pasará por la localidad esta noche y "se terminarán de anegar los campos" que ya se habían visto afectados por la crecida de hace dos semanas.

"Parece que ésta será más pequeña, pero en hectáreas quedarán afectadas las mismas", dado que el agua aún no se había retirado de los campos, ha manifestado Moncín.

En el barrio rural de Monzalbarba, en Zaragoza, se encuentran trabajando todavía en la mota que quedó dañada en la crecida del Ebro registrada a principios de este mes de febrero y han actuado en la segunda línea de defensa en este punto.

Se ha adoptado una solución de emergencia para confinar el agua que rebase la margen, de forma que se evite tener que cortar el acceso a la residencia de la tercera edad situada en esta zona, han explicado fuentes de la CHE.

La avenida del Ebro, causada por el deshielo y las precipitaciones en la zona alta de la cuenca, alcanzará este jueves a su paso por Zaragoza un caudal máximo de unos 1.500 metros cúbicos por segundo, según las previsiones del organismo de cuenca.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...6_1101025.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

En la hemeroteca del ABC se puede consultar el histórico de las avenidas del río Ebro desde la fundación del periódico.
El usar la línea de tiempo (que es el link que pongo) ayuda bastante:

http://hemeroteca.abc.es/stats.stm

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

> Que barbaridad! a ver si llueve en el Tajo igual y sobra agua para todos.


Aunque lloviese ese caudal, no habria tubo que lo pudiese transportar, por cierto, el agua no sobra.

----------

NoRegistrado (18-feb-2015),Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

La punta de la avenida de estos días pasó ayer por Zaragoza. En Monzalbarba las obras contuvieron el agua.

Todavía no se ha cerrado el actual episodio y ya se está gestando otro más. La Confederación espera una nueva crecida del Ebro, la tercera en apenas tres semanas, que en principio llegará a la provincia de Zaragoza hacia el domingo. Las precipitaciones previstas para esta tarde al norte de la cuenca y en la Ibérica riojana generarán un nuevo repunte de caudales que, según los primeros cálculos de la CHE, será similar al de estos días e inferior al de principios de mes. No obstante, para conocer el alcance real de la avenida habrá que esperar a que el organismo de cuenca vaya actualizando sus previsiones con datos reales.

"Si llueve lo que reflejan los modelos con los que se ha hecho la primera estimación, el repunte será parecido al de estos días -explicaron ayer fuentes de la CHE-. Si llueve menos, será inferior, pero también puede ser que llueva más y que haya una crecida algo mayor". En cualquier caso, las mismas fuentes destacaron que "en principio" la avenida no alcanzará los caudales de hace dos semanas.

Sea como sea, la situación empieza a recordar a la que se vivió en 2013. Entre enero y junio de aquel año, los agricultores de los municipios ribereños sufrieron cinco avenidas del Ebro de más de 1.500 metros cúbicos por segundo (m3/s) y 43 días en los que el río estuvo por encima de los 1.000 m3/s. Esta concatenación de crecidas mantuvo los campos anegados durante semanas e incluso meses y echó a perder buena parte de la cosecha de invierno y también de la de verano.
Triple castigo para los cultivos

Esta vez, el Ebro va a experimentar al menos tres crecidas importantes en menos de un mes. La primera, a principios de febrero, pasó por la localidad navarra de Castejón con 2.073 m3/s; la segunda, la de esta semana, llegó a 1.651; y por ahora la tercera se prevé que lleve unos 1.600.

En todas los casos se trata de caudales inferiores al umbral a partir del cual una avenida se considera extraordinaria. No obstante, hay que recordar que desde hace dos años la Confederación reconoce que las crecidas ordinarias provocan desbordamientos que antes no se producían con ese mismo volumen de agua. 

Además, los daños que están sufriendo los cultivos afectados se agravarán cuantos más días permanezcan anegados. Muchos campos aún no se habían secado tras la primera crecida cuando ha llegado la segunda, y la que se espera hacia el domingo supondrá que seguirán encharcados durante bastantes días.
Por la ribera baja

La punta de la actual crecida pasó ayer por Zaragoza sin provocar incidencias señalables, aunque al cierre de esta edición el Ebro todavía no había alcanzado su caudal máximo -iba por 1.527 m3/s, cuando en el anterior episodio se llegó a 1.739-. Hoy la avenida seguirá avanzando por la ribera baja, donde volverá a inundar cientos y cientos de hectáreas en las zonas más expuestas al río.

En el barrio rural de Monzalbarba, las obras realizadas por la Confederación lograron confinar el agua que entró por la mota que se rompió hace dos semanas. El Ebro volvió a superar esa defensa, pero los caudales que penetraron en la huerta fueron contenidos por el camino que la CHE había reparado y reforzado para convertirlo en un segundo perímetro de seguridad. De esta forma, por el momento no ha habido que hacer evacuaciones ni se ha cortado la carretera que va a Alfocea, aunque mientras el río continúe alto hay riesgo de que ceda alguna otra defensa.
Temor en Alcalá por la sima

En Alcalá de Ebro, la sima que existe bajo la mota que protege el casco urbano mantiene vigilantes a los vecinos. Ayer, tras detectar que la defensa parecía haber cedido ligeramente y que se filtraba más agua de la habitual, el alcalde, José Miguel Achón, avisó al 112 y a la CHE. "Han venido unos técnicos y nos han dicho que no hay nada anómalo, pero, por si acaso, hemos prohibido circular por encima de la mota -explicó el regidor-. Seguimos estando muy preocupados, más viendo lo quenos viene todavía". Mientras, la avenida mantiene cortada la carretera que une Pradilla y Boquiñeni (la CP-3).

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...2_1101025.html

----------

Jonasino (21-feb-2015)

----------


## ben-amar

Fotos de ayer en Zaragoza

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (22-feb-2015),Jonasino (23-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),sergi1907 (21-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Esta concatenación de crecidas mantuvo los campos anegados durante semanas e incluso meses y echó a perder buena parte de la cosecha de invierno y también de la de verano.
Triple castigo para los cultivos*

Hombre por fin alguien lo dice... Es que hay muchos por aquí que dicen que han salido ganando porque les han fertilizado los campos, y que en cualquier caso tienen suerte de tener un río vivo.

----------


## No Registrado

Qué aburrimiento...

----------


## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...xtraordinarias

24/02/2015ESPAÑA

*Se prevé un episodio de avenidas extraordinarias para el tramo medio del Ebro a partir del jueves*





_Río Ebro (Wikipedia/CC)._





 Las previsiones meteorológicas indican que a partir de mañana se registrarán lluvias localmente muy fuertes en la cuenca del Arga, Pirineo occidental y  extremo más septentrional del Pirineo central que se unirá al fenómeno de fusión de nieve desde la cabecera del Ebro hasta la cabecera del GállegoBasándose en estas previsiones, que deben actualizarse cuando se produzca la precipitación, se espera un episodio generalizado de crecidas en el Ebro y afluentes de la margen izquierda, siendo de carácter ordinario en la cabecera desde Miranda de Ebro hasta aguas arriba de Castejón y extraordinario en el tramo medioEl Organismo mantiene constituido su Comité Permanente de Avenidas y está realizando desembalses preventivos en los embalses del Ebro (Cantabria), Ullíbarrri (Álava), Yesa (Navarra/Zaragoza) y en el sistema Mequinenza-Ribarroja en el bajo Ebro para generar resguardos






La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, organismo autónomo, adscrito al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, informa de sus previsiones de un episodio de avenidas de carácter extraordinario para el tramo medio del Ebro a partir del próximo jueves como resultado de los fenómenos meteorológicos que se esperan para las próximas horas. Esta previsión presenta por tanto, al no basarse todavía en fenómenos observados, un alto grado de incertidumbre.
Según las previsiones meteorológicas actuales, a partir de mañana, miércoles, se registrarán precipitaciones que serán localmente muy fuertes en la cuenca alta del Arga, en el Pirineo occidental y extremo más septentrional del Pirineo central, como consecuencia de un frente cálido muy activo que atraviesa el norte de la cuenca desde el oeste hacia el este. Las lluvias, además, se sumarán al fenómeno de fusión de nieve, principalmente desde la cabecera del Ebro hasta la del Gállego.
Con este escenario, todavía en fase de previsiones meteorológicas, las estimaciones de la Confederación indican el inicio de un episodio de crecidas generalizadas en los afluentes de la margen izquierda y en el eje del Ebro, que podrían  alcanzar valores de máxima crecida ordinaria para el tramo alto de Ebro hasta la confluencia con el río Aragón, pero tendría consideración de avenida extraordinaria para el tramo medio del Ebro, por efecto de los caudales aportados por los ríos Arga (que también podría situarse en caudales de crecida extraordinaria) y Aragón.Reiterando el alto grado de incertidumbre y, a falta de que mañana se puedan actualizar las previsiones con precipitaciones observadas, se prevén unos caudales punta que podrían situarse en Miranda de Ebro (Burgos) en el entorno de 700 m³/s a partir del jueves y en Logroño (La Rioja) entre el jueves y el viernes, de 1.000-1.200 m³/s, en ambos casos próximos a la máxima crecida ordinaria.
Por su parte, el carácter extraordinario del fenómeno plantea unos caudales punta en Castejón (Navarra) que podrían situarse para el próximo viernes, en el entorno de 2.300 m³/s, aunque no se descarta que pudieran ser algo superiores o variar según las previsiones que se realizarán con las lluvias registradas a partir de mañana. Los caudales punta alcanzarán Zaragoza durante la jornada del domingo.
*Desembalses preventivos*

La Confederación durante este episodio está siguiendo sus protocolos de vigilancia y seguimiento de forma coordinada a través del Comité Permanente de Avenidas,  que se ha mantenido constituido durante todo este periodo de crecidas en la cuenca del Ebro. Además, ha realizado los preceptivos avisos a Protección Civil.
El Organismo está realizando desembalses preventivos en los embalses que se sitúan en cuencas que pueden verse implicadas en este episodio de crecidas. Con estas maniobras, que se están realizando tras los episodios de crecidas que han estado activos hasta esta semana en la cuenca, los embalses generan un resguardo que permitirá en la medida de lo posible la laminación de los caudales, es decir, reducir sus salidas al máximo, siempre cumpliendo con los criterios de seguridad, durante el episodio, evitando así la confluencia de varias puntas o caudales máximos de afluentes en el eje del Ebro.
Así, actualmente se mantienen las órdenes de desembalse en el embalse del Ebro, en el eje del Ebro en Cantabria (40 m³/s); Ullíbarri (60 m³/s), en Álava, en el río Zadorra, afluente del Ebro aguas abajo de Miranda de Ebro; Yesa (300 m³/s), en la cuenca del río Aragón y Mequinenza (1.400 m³/s), en el bajo Ebro.
Es importante recordar la labor del Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica que realiza un seguimiento de la Cuenca las 24 horas del día, los 365 días del año. Esto permite actualizar las previsiones de caudal con nuevos datos y según la evolución de cada episodio, que se pueden consultar en la página web de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro www.chebro.es en el enlace Sistema SAIH, o en la página www.saihebro.com. Las previsiones son una referencia de carácter provisional y siempre están pendientes de confirmación con datos observados y de un análisis posterior.

----------

Jonasino (25-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Crecidas que dan vida, que amplían y limpian el cauce, que evitan que se encajone y se canalice; y que aporta los sedimentos necesarios para todos.
A ver cuando la gente se entera ya de una vez por todas.

 Qué bien le venían al Tajo unas cuantas de esas todos los años!!! Pero le han castrado, le han quitado su bravura como a un buey esquelético que sólo tiene moscas al lado de su moribundo cuerpo.
 Con ellas se perderían para siempre éstas lamentables imágenes, que solo un ignorante o una mala persona, puede interpretar como las de un río vivo.


FB Tajo-Aranjuez.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...acion-generada

23/02/2015ESPAÑA

*Navarra, Aragón y La Rioja piden una solución urgente a la situación generada por las crecidas del Ebro*











Los Gobiernos de Navarra, Aragón y La Rioja han pedido este lunes a la ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Isabel García Tejerina, una respuesta "urgente" a la situación generada por las crecidas que se han producido en el río Ebro y que han causado daños en estas y otras comunidades.
"Hemos tenido la oportunidad, tanto La Rioja como Aragón y Navarra, de trasladar a la ministra la necesidad de dar una respuesta urgente en relación con el Ebro" en lo que se refiere a "la tramitación medioambiental, que se tiene que hacer de una forma ágil para que se puedan desarrollar las tareas de limpieza", ha declarado a los periodistas el consejero de Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Administración Local de Navarra, José Javier Esparza.
Según ha explicado Esparza tras participar en la Conferencia Sectorial de Agricultura y Desarrollo Rural, presidida por la ministra y con la participación de los consejeros del ramo de las comunidades autónomas, han solicitado una reunión con el secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, que tendrá lugar en los próximos días o semanas.
El consejero ha indicado que los daños se repararán a través de medidas extraordinarias y ayudas una vez que haya bajado el nivel del agua. "Pero, más allá de eso, lo que estamos planteando que hay que limpiar el río para que en el futuro no nos vuelva a pasar", ha subrayado.
Mientras, el Gobierno foral ha trasladado a los ayuntamientos que, en aquellos casos en los que el nivel del agua permita realizar reparaciones de urgencia que puedan evitar que se produzcan daños mayores en los próximos días, las hagan, y después el Ejecutivo navarro pagará "el cien por cien de esos trabajos".

----------


## No Registrado

Mientras tanto por Tortosa han pasado, camino del Delta y el mar, para nutrir la fauna y la flora y para mantener el equilibrio del Delta y también para detener la cuña salina; han pasado, digo, en el último mes 2.080,93 Hm3, bastante más que la capacidad de los embalses de Mequinenza y Ribarroja juntos. Ahora mismo Tortosa está en prealerta.
Fuente: http://195.55.247.237/saihebro/index...g:A027C65QRIO1

----------

